
iReader Content Distilling and Vector-Based-Search (Cringley) - lucks
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2007/pulpit_20070301_001778.html
======
Alex3917
I downloaded the Firefox extension and it doesn't work. It just displays an
empty bubble when I mouseover a link.

